# Sb Heavy 10 Restoration



## catskinner (May 21, 2015)

I've been restoring this lathe for a couple of months and have been painting some parts. Here is the bed that I finished painting today.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anyone have any ideas why this lathe built in 1943 would have all aluminum plates on it. Even the one that says built to specifications of the war department.


----------



## brino (May 22, 2015)

Nicely done!
I like your paint colour. What kind of paint is it?
-brino


----------



## catskinner (May 22, 2015)

Thanks brino
That is Rustoleum Primer, I thought it looked pretty good so left it and will be clear coating it to make it easier to keep clean.


----------



## joconnor (May 22, 2015)

I have an old south bend that has a tag that says "Property of the British Admiralty". I guess it has been around for a while.


----------



## catskinner (May 22, 2015)

joconnor said:


> I have an old south bend that has a tag that says "Property of the British Admiralty". I guess it has been around for a while.



Sounds like another WWII machine for the war effort. Mine was purchased by the Philadelphia Signal Corp in 1943.


----------



## catskinner (Jul 11, 2015)

Here are some pics of my restoration project some before and some after. It is slowly coming together.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 12, 2015)

looking good catskinner!


----------

